# Gishla/Gigi Pasha



## ayed

Hi, salamu alaikum..

1.*Gishla* means in Turkish language "winter"
2.*Gigi Pasha* means "a caretaker who is responsible of ammunition, weapons,soldier"?
Just to make sure of their exact meanings..

shokrun jazeelun


----------



## ukuca

If you mean barracks, the army base which soldiers passed the winter time in the old times , then it's "kışla" in Turkish. Well I have no idea about the second one.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*kış:* winter
*kışla: *barracks, post

Well, I'm not sure about the second, but it definitely doesn't look Turkish.


----------



## ayed

ukuca said:


> If you mean barracks, the army base which soldiers passed the winter time in the old times , then it's "kışla" in Turkish. Well I have no idea about the second one.


 shokrun ya ukuca 



Chazzwozzer said:


> *kış:* winter
> *kışla: *barracks, post
> 
> Well, I'm not sure about the second, but it definitely doesn't look Turkish.


shokrun ya Chazzwozzer , too.

I am not sure of its spelling.I read in Arabic text and it says:
Jiji pasha/pacha


----------



## cynicmystic

Kishla originally referred to the winter location for seeting up the tents during the harsh months of nomadic existance in the central Asian steppes. 

Kish+la (Kish means winter) ----- Kishlik
Yay+la & Yaz+la ---------------- Yazlik

Later on, kishla attained the meaning of barracks.

I have no idea about Gigi Pasha. It sounds vaguely pornographic


----------



## MarcB

Hi everyone,
You have the first part maybe this can help for the other part?
العربية/Arabic باشا  =türkçe paa as per qamoos.sakhr.com   
Also English Pasha from Ottoman paşa a man of high rank.   
çok sağol


----------



## zorspas

ayed said:


> Hi, salamu alaikum..
> 
> 1.*Gishla* means in Turkish language "winter"
> 2.*Gigi Pasha* means "a caretaker who is responsible of ammunition, weapons,soldier"?
> Just to make sure of their exact meanings..
> 
> shokrun jazeelun



As Pasha is an title meaning high ranked officer in army, Gigi must be a special name possibly written wrong here. Except this idea it doesn't remind me anything in Turkish.


----------

